# Monday 13th August Craigmillar Park ( Special Offer ) + Prizes



## munro007 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Craigmillar Park is running a special offer just now for only Â£18 per round & soup & sandwich on mondays. 
I have also talked to my Pro about sponsoring a few hole. Some great prizes . So who is up for a game.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds good. Pencil me in Richard!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 3, 2012)

Will do Karen :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jul 3, 2012)

Mondays are good for me. I'll double check my shifts and get back to you.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 3, 2012)

craw is confirmed days off anyway.

:thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thx Crawford :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 4, 2012)

Count me in Richard.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thx Greig.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it will be 2 nearest the pins, and 1 longest drive. It should be interesting


----------



## munro007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Come on guys, Craigmillar Park is a great track, very tight, excellent greens. IMO this is the best course within the city. The more the merrier


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Come on guys, Craigmillar Park is a great track, very tight, excellent greens. IMO this is the best course within the city. The more the merrier 

Click to expand...

Would love to join you guys and get a chance to check out our opposition for the GM v HDID match so if there is space count me in.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Bomber69 the more the merrier, can you spread the word about with your friends on the forum, just in case they haven't seen this thread. I would like to get 20+ players, i know its not the best time of year with holidays etc. Thx guys for all your help :thup:


----------



## Toad (Jul 6, 2012)

I am off that day so count me in also ta.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome onboard Toad. Anyone else


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi munro007, Would love to join but looking at my rota its in the middle of my 4 days on, day shift, give me a couple of days to try and sort a shift swap out and I'll see what i can do. 

cheers


----------



## DelB (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this likely to be a mid-morning or so tee off? If so, I might manage along.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Del, yes that was going to my next question, what time is suitable for everyone. Not to early, because of people traveling from the west etc.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 11, 2012)

1100 suits me.

Means I'm not rushing about


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 11, 2012)

I drive like a loony anyway so any time suits me... :whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 11, 2012)

Earlier the better for me but I will go with the flow.


----------



## DelB (Jul 11, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Earlier the better for me ......
		
Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this likely to be a mid-morning or so tee off? If so, I might manage along. ​

Click to expand...


then +1 for earlier the better??? Make up your friggin mind!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			then +1 for earlier the better??? Make up your friggin mind!
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. About that referendum! 

Who's the Pro ay Craigmillar btw?


----------



## thecraw (Jul 11, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. About that referendum! 

Who's the Pro ay Craigmillar btw? 

Click to expand...


?????


----------



## munro007 (Jul 11, 2012)

OK guys how about 10-30am. If that is ok. Not to early, not to late. It doesn't take long to get round my course.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds ticketyboo.


:fore:


----------



## bigslice (Jul 11, 2012)

thecraw said:



			?????
		
Click to expand...


voldermont!!!!!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay with me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2012)

Fine for me.


----------



## DelB (Jul 12, 2012)

10.30 sounds perfect. :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jul 12, 2012)

Suits me, making a day of it now and dropping the wife and weans at the Zoo. I get to golf what a brilliant compromise!


:whoo:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats the tee booked for 10,30am guys. Thx again. All we need is some sun shine. lol


----------



## DCB (Jul 12, 2012)

Craw,  If they are going to see the Pandas remember they will need to book a slot online before they go.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 12, 2012)

DCB said:



			Craw,  If they are going to see the Pandas remember they will need to book a slot online before they go.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, you seen the price to see these shy beasts!!!!!


----------



## DCB (Jul 12, 2012)

aye, seems the zoo hasn't heard there's a recession on


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Thats the tee booked for 10,30am guys. Thx again. All we need is some sun shine. lol
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff, looking forward to it.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone want to invite there mates, the more the merrier.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			If anyone want to invite there mates, the more the merrier.
		
Click to expand...

How many time did you book.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 12, 2012)

I booked 3 tee times


----------



## CliveW (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm up for it.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thx Clive, welcome onboard. :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 13, 2012)

Room for one more?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hop on guys. :thup:


----------



## Deke (Jul 13, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hop on guys. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Munro,I will hopefully be coming with CliveW (I will PM you when I can confirm) but as I have not been able to play for over 6 weeks (torn chest muscle) I still don't have any cards handed in for my handicap,what would I do if I didn't have one on the day? Cheers!


----------



## DelB (Jul 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			...... what would I do if I didn't have one on the day? Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

A meeting of the GM Forum Handicap Committee (Scottish Section) will be convened prior to the date in question and you will be advised of the decision in due course.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			Hi Munro,I will hopefully be coming with CliveW (I will PM you when I can confirm) but as I have not been able to play for over 6 weeks (torn chest muscle) I still don't have any cards handed in for my handicap,what would I do if I didn't have one on the day? Cheers!
		
Click to expand...


Dont worry about that just now. Its a fun day out. A couple of nearest the pins, and a longest drive hole. Some prizes etc. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2012)

Good stuff!

10.30ish is fine for me!


----------



## DelB (Jul 13, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good stuff!

10.30ish is fine for me!
		
Click to expand...

Great post to mark your 1000th!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			Great post to mark your 1000th!! 

Click to expand...

Wow - hadn't realised....


----------



## munro007 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have just noticed Karen, that you have been getting cut again, 7.6 well done.


----------



## Deke (Jul 13, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Dont worry about that just now. Its a fun day out. A couple of nearest the pins, and a longest drive hole. Some prizes etc. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sound,I will be in touch ASAP!


----------



## Deke (Jul 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			A meeting of the GM Forum Handicap Committee (Scottish Section) will be convened prior to the date in question and you will be advised of the decision in due course. 

Click to expand...

What would your input be cheeky chops? ;-)


----------



## DelB (Jul 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			What would your input be cheeky chops? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I'd have you off about 10 with your monster drives and seven putters!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 13, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I have just noticed Karen, that you have been getting cut again, 7.6 well done.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Richard, just edging down with a couple of 0.2s at Pitlochry. Hopefully manage a decent round soon to get to 7 properly!


----------



## Deke (Jul 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'd have you off about 10 with your monster drives and seven putters!! 

Click to expand...

I only currently have 3 putters you swine! And I rarely get past 250 yards with a good hit,god knows there has been few of those recently!


----------



## CliveW (Jul 14, 2012)

Deke said:



			I only currently have 3 putters you swine! And I rarely get past 250 yards with a good hit,god knows there has been few of those recently!
		
Click to expand...

250 yards is one hell of a distance with a putter!!  :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jul 14, 2012)

CliveW said:



			250 yards is one hell of a distance with a putter!!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Yip, sure is think the maximum that I've thrown one is 80 yards!


----------



## Deke (Jul 14, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Yip, sure is think the maximum that I've thrown one is 80 yards!
		
Click to expand...

My putter flinging technique comes from years of training in the Filipino weapon arts,and I am a big lad!


----------



## Deke (Jul 14, 2012)

CliveW said:



			250 yards is one hell of a distance with a putter!!  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Very good Clive ;-) ,I will give you a bell to sort it out tonite mate,thanks again!


----------



## Deke (Jul 14, 2012)

Me and the good CliveW will be attending for sure Munro! See you all there good folk of the forum! ;-)


----------



## munro007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Right so the list as it stands just now is:

1- Me
2- Fairway dodger
3- The Craw
4- GreiginFife
5- Bomber69
6- Toad
7- DelB
8- CliveW
9- Deke
10- Farneyman
11- Hendo007 ????

If anyone else wants to join the group you are more than welcome.


----------



## Jungle (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the invite. 

However I'm working that day.  Not much chance of getting leave during July and August either though. 

I'll keep an eye out for days planned for later in the year.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 15, 2012)

Your welcome Jungle. :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok guys, due to Craigmillar Park doing us this great offer of only Â£18 plus soup & sandwich. I needed to pay your fee today. I won't ask you to send me it, just remember to bring cash with you, as i don't take cards. lol 
Fingers crossed for good weather :cheers:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 17, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Ok guys, due to Craigmillar Park doing us this great offer of only Â£18 plus soup & sandwich. I needed to pay your fee today. I won't ask you to send me it, just remember to bring cash with you, as i don't take cards. lol 
Fingers crossed for good weather :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Top bloke, see you there.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 18, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Right so the list as it stands just now is:

1- Me
2- Fairway dodger
3- The Craw
4- GreiginFife
5- Bomber69
6- Toad
7- DelB
8- CliveW
9- Deke
10- Farneyman
11- Hendo007 ????

If anyone else wants to join the group you are more than welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Can remove the ???? I'll be there. ;-)


----------



## ScottishDave (Jul 18, 2012)

Just noticed this thread.  Is there room for one more?

If so I'll need that Scottish handicap committee   as just started playing again this year after a number of years off and don't currently have one.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

1- Me
2- Fairway dodger
3- The Craw
4- GreiginFife
5- Bomber69
6- Toad
7- DelB
8- CliveW
9- Deke
10- Farneyman
11- Hendo007 
12- ScottishDave

If anyone else want to join i will need to know A.S.A.P as i have only booked 3 tee times. Thx Guys.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

ScottishDave said:



			Just noticed this thread.  Is there room for one more?

If so I'll need that Scottish handicap committee   as just started playing again this year after a number of years off and don't currently have one.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure we will so you out with a handicap :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2012)

Richard,

Very sorry but I need to pull out. A comp I'm playing in got cancelled and has been rearranged for this day!

Shame - I reckon I was in with a shout for the ladies prize as well!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Richard,

Very sorry but I need to pull out. A comp I'm playing in got cancelled and has been rearranged for this day!

Shame - I reckon I was in with a shout for the ladies prize as well!



Click to expand...

Its OK Karen, i haven't paid for the last 2 guys that have just joined, so i don't need any money. Best of luck in your Comp


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007 
11- ScottishDave

Ok guys, i have payed for 10 people so far, if anyone else cant make it i will still need to be payed. Thx guys :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jul 18, 2012)

As macca would have said






Where's the burds?

At least I can save some money and go easy on the aftershave now!



:clap:


----------



## DelB (Jul 18, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Ok guys, i have payed for 10 people so far, if anyone else cant make it i will still need to be payed. Thx guys :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to Paypal my dues to you, if that suits?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thx Del, on the days is fine by me. :thup:

In Karen dropping out, at least gives you guys a chance of winning some prizes. :rofl:

I have seen her course management :thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Munro007, holiday approved for this date so am a definite


----------



## munro007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thx Hendo007


----------



## thecraw (Jul 20, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Thx Hendo007
		
Click to expand...


He's going, I'm out!


:fore:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 20, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I have seen her course management :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ooh er Matron... :ears:

Had day off 100% confirmed so I will be there - with or without a set of CBs....


----------



## Val (Jul 20, 2012)

Edit - Looks to have a few heads going :thup:


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			He's going, I'm out!


:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Thats not very nice :-(


----------



## munro007 (Jul 22, 2012)

These Cat 1 golfs are all the same Hendo


----------



## thecraw (Jul 22, 2012)

munro007 said:



			These Cat 1 golfs are all the same Hendo 

Click to expand...


Confident that I'll be cat 2 again by then!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Confident that I'll be cat 2 again by then!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2012)

Richard, we got room for a plus 1?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes Greig no problem. The course is slowly getting back to normal. Happy days. :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 22, 2012)

1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife + 1
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007 
11- ScottishDave

So we have 12 in total just now.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 22, 2012)

munro007 said:



			1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife + 1
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007 
11- ScottishDave

So we have 12 in total just now.
		
Click to expand...

3 X 4 balls sounds ideal too me. Not too slow, no waiting about in the clubhouse after for an hour or so. Perfect.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			3 X 4 balls sounds ideal too me. Not too slow, no waiting about in the clubhouse after for an hour or so. Perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Aye all that ginger beer and lime will run right through you lol


----------



## munro007 (Jul 23, 2012)

If anyone else want to join the fun, you're more than welcome. :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Jul 23, 2012)

munro007 said:



			If anyone else want to join the fun, you're more than welcome. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

thats nice as i thought thecraw had closed this:ears:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 23, 2012)

So do you want to join the fun Big Cut :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Jul 23, 2012)

munro007 said:



			So do you want to join the fun Big Cut :thup:
		
Click to expand...

at the moment i cant answer that, but im working on it


----------



## Deke (Jul 23, 2012)

bigslice said:



			at the moment i cant answer that, but im working on it
		
Click to expand...

Hope you can make it bud,it would be nice to meet you!


----------



## DelB (Jul 23, 2012)

Deke said:



			Hope you can make it bud,it would be nice to meet you!
		
Click to expand...

Stop it you tart - thought me and you were an item? :rofl:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 23, 2012)

Stop it, i am feeling left out. :rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Stop it you tart - thought me and you were an item? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dinnae fret Del,as the first forumer I have actually met,you will always be special!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gee Wiz Guys, I am having second thoughts...........

This whole day is starting to sound like a Banjo Bashing day, suppose I will need to stay out the woods and leave you boys to it:whoo:


----------



## DelB (Jul 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Gee Wiz Guys, I am having second thoughts...........

This whole day is starting to sound like a Banjo Bashing day, suppose I will need to stay out the woods and leave you boys to it:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You're only saying that 'cos you're a rubbish kisser!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh man Craigmillar park is a tight enough course as it is, without this added pressure. LOL


----------



## DelB (Jul 24, 2012)

Just starting the gamesmanship already...........:whoo:


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Just starting the gamesmanship already...........:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The banter has started,bring it on fellas! Dosen't look like I will have my handicap in time,can I play off 36??? ;-)


----------



## DelB (Jul 24, 2012)

Deke said:



			Doesn't  look like I will have my handicap in time,can I play off 36??? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Take about 20 off that and you're in the right ball-park!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Take about 20 off that and you're in the right ball-park! 

Click to expand...

And the rest, i was thinking about 14. :clap:


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Take about 20 off that and you're in the right ball-park! 

Click to expand...




munro007 said:



			And the rest, i was thinking about 14. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Wow,you guys are being too kind in your estimation of my skills!


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking about 18? And that is me on a good day! ;-)


----------



## DelB (Jul 24, 2012)

Deke said:



			I was thinking about 18? And that is me on a good day! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

All joking apart, you're probably about right at that.


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			All joking apart, you're probably about right at that. 

Click to expand...

18 is good with me,what do the rest of you think?


----------



## DelB (Jul 24, 2012)

Deke said:



			18 is good with me,what do the rest of you think?
		
Click to expand...

Remind me again, have you broken 90 before on a 'proper' full-length course?


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			Remind me again, have you broken 90 before on a 'proper' full-length course?
		
Click to expand...

Broke 90 last week at Alyth,also a few months back at the North Inch muni at Perth.Although the Ashludie at Monifieth is a short course,I have broke 90 several times there too.I had a couple of high nineties rounds at Alyth in between all that too!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 24, 2012)

No handicap thens its scratch i'm afraid, mind Alyth is a pitch and put course so should be 10.


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			No handicap thens its scratch i'm afraid, mind Alyth is a pitch and put course so should be 10.
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty proud of my current form cheeky chops! Do you fancy coming to Munro's meet Steve,it should be a hoot mate!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 24, 2012)

Deke said:



			I am pretty proud of my current form cheeky chops! Do you fancy coming to Munro's meet Steve,it should be a hoot mate!
		
Click to expand...

Not for me i'm afraid,i'm sure you guys will have a top day out.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 24, 2012)

Deke said:



			18 is good with me,what do the rest of you think?
		
Click to expand...

You talk a good game so as far as I am concerned you get no more than 12 shots then we will be playing 3/4 from there.

About time we started showing handicaps  so we can see what we are up against.


----------



## Deke (Jul 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			You talk a good game so as far as I am concerned you get no more than 12 shots then we will be playing 3/4 from there.

About time we started showing handicaps  so we can see what we are up against.
		
Click to expand...

No worries,I am good with 3/4 being 12! ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 24, 2012)

Deke said:



			No worries,I am good with 3/4 being 12! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

That will be 9 shots then:whoo:


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			That will be 9 shots then:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I could always just go with 36? ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			I could always just go with 36? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Aye 36 pound, Â£18 for the golf Â£8 for your water, mars bars and a ball marker & the other Â£10 for the sweep.

And playing off 9 you can kiss your chance of winning any sweep money think of it more like a donation:whoo:


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

You are taking our friendly knock about a tad seriously eh Bomber? There is not a chance in hell I will be playing off 9,my best round ever was 17 over!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke, don't worry fella. This is a fun day out, with some prizes.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			You talk a good game so as far as I am concerned you get no more than 12 shots then we will be playing 3/4 from there.

About time we started showing handicaps  so we can see what we are up against.
		
Click to expand...

Mine is 21, my sig is a typo... :ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Deke, don't worry fella. This is a fun day out, with some prizes. 

Click to expand...

Yeh and his Â£10 donation is buying one of the prizes:rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

DelB said:



			Take about 20 off that and you're in the right ball-park! 

Click to expand...




munro007 said:



			And the rest, i was thinking about 14. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it mate,my heid was starting to spin! ;-)



munro007 said:



			Deke, don't worry fella. This is a fun day out, with some prizes. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			You are taking our friendly knock about a tad seriously eh Bomber? There is not a chance in hell I will be playing off 9,my best round ever was 17 over!
		
Click to expand...

Okay in the interest of fair play we will give you another shot:ears:

Oh Deke I can assure you I am only going for the banter:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Mine is 21, my sig is a typo... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yeh and mine is 15, I have a few mates who play at your gaff and after having a chat with them they said your a bit better than that.


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

DelB said:



			Take about 20 off that and you're in the right ball-park! 

Click to expand...




munro007 said:



			And the rest, i was thinking about 14. :clap:
		
Click to expand...




Bomber69 said:



			Okay in the interest of fair play we will give you another shot:ears:

Oh Deke I can assure you I am only going for the banter:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it chief! What I lack in golf skill I make up in the banter!


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure why I am still in multi-quote mode! Bleedin iPhone!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			Not sure why I am still in multi-quote mode! Bleedin iPhone!
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit like your golf, multiple shot mode:ears:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			It's a bit like your golf, multiple shot mode:ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			It's a bit like your golf, multiple shot mode:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Kiss it ya wido! Is the 69 in your name your age or your favourite position with the boyfriend? ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			Kiss it ya wido! Is the 69 in your name your age or your favourite position with the boyfriend? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Kiss it ya wido!:rofl:

Oh Deke that made me laugh :thup:

And for that reason we will allow you an extra shot, so now there is only 7 holes where you don't get a shot, oh and the only kissing will be you kissing your Â£10.00 sweep money goodbye.


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds fine with me! Are any of you up for some kind of putting challenge?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats one of my prizes guys. You will find out on the day. Keep up the " Banter "


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			Sounds fine with me! Are any of you up for some kind of putting challenge?
		
Click to expand...

Deke

The only putting you will be doing is putting your Â£10.00 in the pot for the sweep:ears:

By the time you get to the greens we will be telling you to put your ball in your pocket:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Thats one of my prizes guys. You will find out on the day. Keep up the " Banter " 

Click to expand...

Just hope Deke can handle the banter.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 25, 2012)

What format would you like to play. Singles / Team.

Texas Scramble etc.

What challenges & how many do you want, i.e nearest the pin etc.


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

By the final green I will be putting your balls in my pocket Bomber!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

munro007 said:



			What format would you like to play. Singles / Team.

Texas Scramble etc.

What challenges & how many do you want, i.e nearest the pin etc.
		
Click to expand...

Think it would be better to play doubles (as long as I don't get Deke) best stableford score on each hole to count. Bring the wooden spoon for Deke and we could have a couple of NP & longest drive. Let me know if you need any prizes brought along for the day. 

Think Deke might just get the prize for the longest drive, as he stays up in Perth area:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			By the final green I will be putting your balls in my pocket Bomber!
		
Click to expand...

Listen ya Nugget you better bring plenty balls cos I ain't giving you any Pro V's to hit after you have lost all your topflites:ears:


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2012)

Theres a few roasters kicking about this thread. Im begining to wish I had a spare days holiday now. 

:rofl: :fore:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Theres a few roasters kicking about this thread. Im begining to wish I had a spare days holiday now. 

:rofl: :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Hey Big Dog it's bad enough with one Nugget on the tour you stick to working:whoo:


----------



## DelB (Jul 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Theres a few roasters kicking about this thread. Im begining to wish I had a spare days holiday now. 

:rofl: :fore:
		
Click to expand...

We checked the date with your boss first, to make sure you couldnae make it! :ears:


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

Deke said:



			By the final green I will be putting your balls in my pocket Bomber!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about golf balls chiefo! Don't fret forum,me and Bomber are now officially pals!


----------



## Deke (Jul 25, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Theres a few roasters kicking about this thread. Im begining to wish I had a spare days holiday now. 

:rofl: :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Go on Val,pull a sickie!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 25, 2012)

@Munro007, i might be able to go after all i will find out if the wife can get that day off, is there still room ?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Sydney, let me know A.S.A.P :thup:


----------



## tonecapone (Jul 25, 2012)

If i drove up from Yorkshire would i win the longest drive


----------



## munro007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats longer than Perth, so your in with a good shout.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 25, 2012)

tonecapone said:



			If i drove up from Yorkshire would i win the longest drive
		
Click to expand...

Only if you find the fairway


----------



## Deke (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning gents,after some thought I have decided that to avoid any accusations of banditry or shadiness,and because there are prizes involved,I am happy to play off scratch if you want? I need all the strokes I can get and I imagine when I finally get a handicap it will be 18-20,but I am coming to the meet for fun and banter,not to compete! The only score that matters to me is one I am happy with! What say you?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 26, 2012)

Deke said:



			Morning gents,after some thought I have decided that to avoid any accusations of banditry or shadiness,and because there are prizes involved,I am happy to play off scratch if you want? I need all the strokes I can get and I imagine when I finally get a handicap it will be 18-20,but I am coming to the meet for fun and banter,not to compete! The only score that matters to me is one I am happy with! What say you?
		
Click to expand...

Deke

Sounds a mighty fine idea, maybe we should all follow you and all play off scratch for the day.

All those in favor :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2012)

Scratch is fine by me. Playing cack just now anyway so it won't matter a jot :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 26, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Scratch is fine by me. Playing cack just now anyway so it won't matter a jot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Even with your new Mizuno bats.........


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry Munro007 ,wife just got back to me she cant get that day off so its a No No  from me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Even with your new Mizuno bats.........
		
Click to expand...

No even played wi them yet. Picked up a wrist injury (no comments please) and been struggling for a few weeks.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yeh and mine is 15, I have a few mates who play at your gaff and after having a chat with them they said your a bit better than that.
		
Click to expand...

Will need to check trades description on that mate. 11 seems like a distant challenge at the minute.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 26, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Sorry Munro007 ,wife just got back to me she cant get that day off so its a No No  from me. 

Click to expand...

Ok fella, maybe next time :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 26, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			No even played wi them yet. Picked up a wrist injury (no comments please) and been struggling for a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

 Yep get the excuses in early


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 26, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



 Yep get the excuses in early

Click to expand...

Last thing I need is excuses for my play.
If I follow the doc's advice I should be right as rain by then :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 26, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Last thing I need is excuses for my play.
If I follow the doc's advice I should be right as rain by then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, lets just hope you don't bring the rain


----------



## moogie (Jul 26, 2012)

Richard,  if theres still spaces,  and room for a fat Geordie,  thats me,  NOT Ken Ferrie,  cos I think hes Busy.........then pencil me in,  got some time off,  will just set off mighty early
The attraction of meeting some of u guys,  faces to names,  and the pull of the 'Hub'.........its all too much......

Must be the longest drive sewn up now........??
Newcastle to Edinburgh.....??


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 26, 2012)

moogie said:



			Richard,  if theres still spaces,  and room for a fat Geordie,  thats me,  NOT Ken Ferrie,  cos I think hes Busy.........then pencil me in,  got some time off,  will just set off mighty early
The attraction of meeting some of u guys,  faces to names,  and the pull of the 'Hub'.........its all too much......

Must be the longest drive sewn up now........??
Newcastle to Edinburgh.....??
		
Click to expand...

Was only and old PINNACLE EXTREME golf ball anyway:whoo:


----------



## Deke (Jul 26, 2012)

moogie said:



			Richard,  if theres still spaces,  and room for a fat Geordie,  thats me,  NOT Ken Ferrie,  cos I think hes Busy.........then pencil me in,  got some time off,  will just set off mighty early
The attraction of meeting some of u guys,  faces to names,  and the pull of the 'Hub'.........its all too much......

Must be the longest drive sewn up now........??
Newcastle to Edinburgh.....??
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard mate,that is quite a trek,respect!


----------



## munro007 (Jul 26, 2012)

moogie said:



			Richard,  if theres still spaces,  and room for a fat Geordie,  thats me,  NOT Ken Ferrie,  cos I think hes Busy.........then pencil me in,  got some time off,  will just set off mighty early
The attraction of meeting some of u guys,  faces to names,  and the pull of the 'Hub'.........its all too much......

Must be the longest drive sewn up now........??
Newcastle to Edinburgh.....??
		
Click to expand...


Hop on board, the more the merrier :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 26, 2012)

1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife + 1
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007 
11- ScottishDave
12- Moogie

If i have missed anyone out, please let me know A.S.A.P


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just caught up on the banter from the past couple of says. Had a few laughs out loud to myself  

Looking forward to this


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad you were entertained chief! Where in Scotland are you from bud?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Just caught up on the banter from the past couple of says. Had a few laughs out loud to myself  

Looking forward to this
		
Click to expand...

Hendo,

I am glad your going at least I will have someone to talk too when these Banjo Boys are playing with each other in the woods:rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Hendo,

I am glad your going at least I will have someone to talk too when these Banjo Boys are playing with each other in the woods:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

After your "talk" are you going to offer a hand jive in the clubhouse too? ;-)


----------



## moogie (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Hendo,

I am glad your going at least I will have someone to talk too when these Banjo Boys are playing with each other in the woods:rofl:
		
Click to expand...



In the Woods........??
Nobody said there were trees there.......

Keep up the Banter Bomber,  but keep some for the day,  I enjoy 18 holes of P**S Taking,  thats how we play down here too......:thup:

Nobodys taking it too serious I presume then.....

Is there a Prize for the 1st / Longest Helicopter Launch.....??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 27, 2012)

Really sorry to be missing it, sounds like you guys are going to have a blast!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

moogie said:



			In the Woods........??
Nobody said there were trees there.......

Keep up the Banter Bomber,  but keep some for the day,  I enjoy 18 holes of P**S Taking,  thats how we play down here too......:thup:

Nobodys taking it too serious I presume then.....

Is there a Prize for the 1st / Longest Helicopter Launch.....??
		
Click to expand...

Am sure Deke will take the spoils for the helicopter shot:fore: and TBH I think he should lead us all off and hit the first tee shot, after that we can all relax and enjoy the game.

Like I said I am just pleased to be in the company of so many golfers and will be out there looking for some inspiration from you guys:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Am sure Deke will take the spoils for the helicopter shot:fore: and TBH I think he should lead us all off and hit the first tee shot, after that we can all relax and enjoy the game.

Like I said I am just pleased to be in the company of so many golfers and will be out there looking for some inspiration from you guys:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 i wish i was going to this, Sam cracks me up


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			i wish i was going to this, Sam cracks me up

Click to expand...

2 Shanks of the horses tail Patrick and you could be there, glad to here you got them cured now:whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			2 Shanks of the horses tail Patrick and you could be there, glad to here you got them cured now:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Mostly but  they could come back at anytime though

Made one of my few trips to the practice ground last night. Was on the short game chipping green at about 70 yards out and some guy goes to my right about 20 yards  away, could have been nasty.

Bet he wouldn't have gone there if he'd seen me at Blairgowrie


----------



## moogie (Jul 27, 2012)

Inspiration........??......Ha,  doubt it

But theres sure to be a Laugh had anyway

I will bring some Pink Ladies Pinacles for the Wooden Spoon Winner, or the Biggest NOOB on the day,  whichever suits best.....

Will I be due any extra shots,  due to my Long travel,  and exertions thru Passport Control at the Border.....??


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

moogie said:



			Inspiration........??......Ha,  doubt it

But theres sure to be a Laugh had anyway

I will bring some Pink Ladies Pinacles for the Wooden Spoon Winner, or the Biggest NOOB on the day,  whichever suits best.....

Will I be due any extra shots,  due to my Long travel,  and exertions thru Passport Control at the Border.....??
		
Click to expand...

Shots!!!!!!!!!

What is this thing you ref to, somewhere a few pages ago it was agreed that we were playing bare feet. Some of the banjo boys will be going bareback in the wids so be warned, Enter at your own risk. If I hit a few in the wids I might want some of them pinks golf balls to use rather than go looking in the wids:lol:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Mostly but  they could come back at anytime though

Made one of my few trips to the practice ground last night. Was on the short game chipping green at about 70 yards out and some guy goes to my right about 20 yards  away, could have been nasty.

Bet he wouldn't have gone there if he'd seen me at Blairgowrie

Click to expand...

He ain't seen you playing yet then

Glad you have them sorted as they are a total mare.

Still waiting on someone from here to take the bull by the horns and arrange the re-match maybe you could start the ball rolling.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			He ain't seen you playing yet then

Glad you have them sorted as they are a total mare.

Still waiting on someone from here to take the bull by the horns and arrange the re-match maybe you could start the ball rolling.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry old boy, no chance of me organising it.

I tried to arrange a Northern Highland Links meet, got loads saying they where coming, some one else hijacked and messed up the arrangments and dates.

No way i would get involved arranging something again.

Look a Craws Crail meet, lots of interest but when it comes down to paying its night mare!

I can understand him getting peed off with it.

I'd love to play in a rematch, but have to be somewhere special


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Am sure Deke will take the spoils for the helicopter shot:fore: and TBH I think he should lead us all off and hit the first tee shot, after that we can all relax and enjoy the game.

Like I said I am just pleased to be in the company of so many golfers and will be out there looking for some inspiration from you guys:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The only club flinging I will be doing is tossing my putter at your massively inflated heid at the first tee to give us some peace!


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			He ain't seen you playing yet then

Glad you have them sorted as they are a total mare.

Still waiting on someone from here to take the bull by the horns and arrange the re-match maybe you could start the ball rolling.
		
Click to expand...

Last conversation we had was you speaking to Leven about costs for 1st Sunday in Oct big fella. You were going to come back to me, remember?


----------



## Val (Jul 27, 2012)

Deke said:



			The only club flinging I will be doing is tossing my putter at your massively inflated heid at the first tee to give us some peace!
		
Click to expand...

Nawwwww, you really have bitten now man.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Nawwwww, you really have bitten now man.
		
Click to expand...

I could't just sit there and do nothing Val! My honour must be defended! ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Jul 27, 2012)

Far too much shoot on this thread now.

Gimme times and meeting time please. Put me out with bomber please too much buffty talk in this thread now!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Far too much shoot on this thread now.

Gimme times and meeting time please. Put me out with bomber please too much buffty talk in this thread now!
		
Click to expand...

But he is the biggest buffty of them all Craw!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber clear out your message folder bud!


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

Deke said:



			Bomber clear out your message folder bud!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with it, I have just blocked you:ears:

Only kidding done now:rofl:


----------



## moogie (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Shots!!!!!!!!!

What is this thing you ref to, somewhere a few pages ago it was agreed that we were playing bare feet.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry Mate,  must have misunderstood.

I just assumed,  that u,  an obviously highly skilled,  Cat 1 Golfer,  was making a kind gesture,  to play off scratch,  and give the rest of us choppers a chance........


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

moogie said:



			Sorry Mate,  must have misunderstood.

I just assumed,  that u,  an obviously highly skilled,  Cat 1 Golfer,  was making a kind gesture,  to play off scratch,  and give the rest of us choppers a chance........

Click to expand...

It's like I said I am only going for the banter and to watch you guys knock it arround, just glad to be there


----------



## munro007 (Jul 27, 2012)

Moogie don't listen to him, i don't know whats happening just now. It will probably be 3x4 balls, Texas Scramble or stroke play, 3/4 combined team handicap. 

Prizes, we have two nearest the pins, and a mystery prize. Scott Gourlay have given me 2 prizes, and i have thrown one in to.

If anyone wants more prizes like longest drive and more nearest the pins etc, i will need to organise a Â£5 each for more prizes.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			It's like I said I am only going for the banter and to watch you guys knock it arround, just glad to be there

Click to expand...

I enjoyed watching you hack it, sorry knock it round Barassie earlier this year!


:ears:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bomber i might organise a set of left handed clubs for you to play with.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Bomber i might organise a set of left handed clubs for you to play with. 

Click to expand...

Bet I could still beat Deke using them:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I enjoyed watching you hack it, sorry knock it round Barassie earlier this year!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Bad day at the office, seem to remember you had a few howlers oot there aswell:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Moogie don't listen to him, i don't know whats happening just now. It will probably be 3x4 balls, Texas Scramble or stroke play, 3/4 combined team handicap. 

Prizes, we have two nearest the pins, and a mystery prize. Scott Gourlay have given me 2 prizes, and i have thrown one in to.

If anyone wants more prizes like longest drive and more nearest the pins etc, i will need to organise a Â£5 each for more prizes.
		
Click to expand...

No chance we are playing a scramble, me & Deke are playing doubles and are going to whoop the lot of you.

Needs to be doubles with best score (stableford) on each hole, oh and Geke is getting his full allowance of 36 shots.

Bring it on:rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 28, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			No chance we are playing a scramble, me & Deke are playing doubles and are going to whoop the lot of you.

Needs to be doubles with best score (stableford) on each hole, oh and Geke is getting his full allowance of 36 shots.

Bring it on:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As repugnant as this idea is,it could be a laugh? If not I accept your challenge with you using left handed clubs!


----------



## moogie (Jul 28, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Moogie don't listen to him, i don't know whats happening just now. It will probably be 3x4 balls, Texas Scramble or stroke play, 3/4 combined team handicap. 

Prizes, we have two nearest the pins, and a mystery prize. Scott Gourlay have given me 2 prizes, and i have thrown one in to.

If anyone wants more prizes like longest drive and more nearest the pins etc, i will need to organise a Â£5 each for more prizes.
		
Click to expand...



Richard,

I will donate a prize for another nearest pin hole aswell
Will be a dozen box of some kind of Premium golf balls,  whichever I lay my hands on from in me garage........


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			Richard,

I will donate a prize for another nearest pin hole aswell
Will be a dozen box of some kind of Premium golf balls,  whichever I lay my hands on from in me garage........

Click to expand...

Wow a dozen boxes or a dozen sleeves?

Premium balls, do they do premium lake balls in boxes


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 28, 2012)

Deke said:



			Glad you were entertained chief! Where in Scotland are you from bud?
		
Click to expand...

Central Scotland, the capital of the world  Staying in Wishaw golfing at Mount Ellen at the moment. 

Sam, Will you look after me here, am a bit feart of all the batty boy in the woods chat....


----------



## munro007 (Jul 28, 2012)

moogie said:



			Richard,

I will donate a prize for another nearest pin hole aswell
Will be a dozen box of some kind of Premium golf balls,  whichever I lay my hands on from in me garage........

Click to expand...

Thank you very much Moogie. Top bloke :thup:

Anyone else want to donate anymore prizes :clap:


----------



## moogie (Jul 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Wow a dozen boxes or a dozen sleeves?

Premium balls, do they do premium lake balls in boxes

Click to expand...


Dont Understand.........

Thought u had your name down for the Pink Pinnacles.....


----------



## Deke (Jul 29, 2012)

He is more of a purple Dunlop Loco man Moogie!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 29, 2012)

Never seen a thread go so far off topic in my life!

Someone just PM me with times, bored now.


----------



## Deke (Jul 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Never seen a thread go so far off topic in my life!

Someone just PM me with times, bored now.
		
Click to expand...

You really are the life and soul of the party eh? :-(


----------



## munro007 (Jul 29, 2012)

So Monday the 13 August 10.00am @ Craigmillar Park [TABLE="class: ts intrlu, width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]1 Observatory Road  Edinburgh, Midlothian EH9 3HG
0131 667 0047


[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## DelB (Jul 29, 2012)

munro007 said:



			So Monday the 13 August 10.00am @ Craigmillar Park [TABLE="class: ts intrlu, width: 100%"]
[TR]
[TD]
[/TD]
[TD]1 Observatory Road  Edinburgh, Midlothian EH9 3HG
0131 667 0047


[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
		
Click to expand...

Will there be the option for the athletes among us to turn up earlier and get a bacon roll? What time does catering start at the club?


----------



## munro007 (Jul 29, 2012)

I will need to check for you, new catering staff just started last week.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 29, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I will need to check for you, new catering staff just started last week.
		
Click to expand...


Come on man chop chop get it sorted, 2 bacon rolls for me & a pot of tea.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Come on man chop chop get it sorted, 2 bacon rolls for me & a pot of tea.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a roll n sausage n tattie scone and a pint of lager.... No athlete here


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			I'll take a roll n sausage n tattie scone and a pint of lager.... No athlete here 

Click to expand...

Lol put me down for a pint with my rolls.

Hendo just sitting here thinking maybe we should play together and take on GM's best 2 players, a mini meet so to speak.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 29, 2012)

Deke said:



			You really are the life and soul of the party eh? :-(
		
Click to expand...

Party? Its Edinburgh we're heading too not Glasgow! Need to make sure my passport and jags are up to date!


----------



## Hendo007 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Lol put me down for a pint with my rolls.

Hendo just sitting here thinking maybe we should play together and take on GM's best 2 players, a mini meet so to speak.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea Sam but probably be another whitewash


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Sounds like a good idea Sam but probably be another whitewash 

Click to expand...

Yep your right Hendo, 

The thread has had loads of views since it was posted but none of them have risen to the challenge


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone else want to donate some prizes :cheers:


----------



## DelB (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll put up a dozen Taylor Made Burner TP's. :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 30, 2012)

I will donate the wooden spoon, seem to have a collection of them


----------



## thecraw (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll smuggle through some vinegar.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll smuggle through some vinegar.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			I'll put up a dozen Taylor Made Burner TP's. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thx Del :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am really glad to say, that the course is getting back to normal, it has taken ages for the water to do one. :clap:

Sorry to say Crawford, i am a Salt & Sauce Man. :ears:

You's West Coast Gadjay's have some strange habits


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got a few sleeves of Titleist DT Solo's you can have


----------



## bigslice (Jul 30, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Anyone else want to donate some prizes :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

thecraw may have a second hand japanese driver head to donate


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I got a few sleeves of Titleist DT Solo's you can have

Click to expand...

Thx Bomber69. 

Anymore prizes will be greatly appreciated. :thup: Its all for a good cause. :clap:


----------



## munro007 (Jul 30, 2012)

bigslice said:



			thecraw may have a second hand japanese driver head to donate

Click to expand...

Oh please tell. I am all ears.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 30, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Oh please tell. I am all ears. 

Click to expand...

see 'wanted ping v2 driver' thread


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 31, 2012)

1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife 
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007
11- ScottishDave
12- Moogie
13- Greg's Mate
14- Steve Doyle (Hickory Hacker)
15- Rab Craw (Provisional @ the moment) 

Come on now folks we could be doing with another name so we can make up 4 fourballs, no need to worry about your game because no matter how bad we play Deke will be there to collect the wooden spoon:rofl:


----------



## Deke (Jul 31, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Come on now folks we could be doing with another name so we can make up 4 fourballs, no need to worry about your game because no matter how bad we play Deke will be there to collect the wooden spoon:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Says the man with a collection of wooden spoons! Poor show indeed! 
;-)


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 4, 2012)

munro007 said:



			So Monday the 13 August 10.00am @ Craigmillar Park ]

Is this the first tee time or meeting up time?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## munro007 (Aug 4, 2012)

First tee time is 10.30am :thup:


----------



## munro007 (Aug 5, 2012)

1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife 
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007
11- Moogie
12-Greigs Mate
13- Steve Doyle Hickory Hacker
14- Rab Craw (Provisional)


Right guys we need at least another player to make it 5/3 balls, or another 2 for 4/4 balls. 

I am sure we can make up the numbers.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 5, 2012)

Not playing 3 balls. 

Should have stuck at 12, 3 balls is the worst in golf you have no option but individual stableford or strokeplay. I'll go out in a two ball fist if you like so that the 4 balls can have a game.


----------



## moogie (Aug 5, 2012)

If 3 balls,  could always play,  a Best 2 from 3 Stableford Comp........??


----------



## munro007 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well we need to make up the numbers to get 4/4 balls. And if i had stuck on the twelve, 2 players have already dropped out, so i need to keep an open list, as i hope you can understand, is not an easy thing to do. I think we will be playing Stableford, its the fairest format to play. Thx guys


----------



## Deke (Aug 5, 2012)

Stableford sounds good to me mate! Happy to play in any denomination to be honest!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 6, 2012)

PM Sent......


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Replied Bomber :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Replied Bomber :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Okay that should be fine and I don't think you need to worry about Deke


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay that should be fine and I don't think you need to worry about Deke

Click to expand...

Hahahaha poor Deke, i hope he likes it


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 6, 2012)

Where is everyone travelling from for this one. I'm travelling from Ayrshire and wondering is there anyone from this neck of the woods or further up and interested in a car share on the day?


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Crawford's from your neck of the woods, but i think he is dropping the family off at the zoo.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 6, 2012)

Have spoken to Crawford but wouldn't like to spoil his quality time with his misses on the drive up, plus it wouldn't be fair to leave one of his kids behind so I could get a lift


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahaha has he not got a roof rack. 

I think the rest are coming from local & across the water.


----------



## Deke (Aug 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hahahaha poor Deke, i hope he likes it 

Click to expand...

What is this all about then?


----------



## moogie (Aug 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hahaha has he not got a roof rack. 

I think the rest are coming from local & across the water.
		
Click to expand...


And 1 SOUTHERNER............:mmm:


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm travelling from...errrr...Livingston....


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 6, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Have spoken to Crawford but wouldn't like to spoil his quality time with his misses on the drive up, plus it wouldn't be fair to leave one of his kids behind so I could get a lift
		
Click to expand...

I can pick you up at the north end of Glasgow if it helps, we can arrange a place to meet but I ain't have any of that passenger driver stuff.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 6, 2012)

Deke said:



			What is this all about then?
		
Click to expand...


Your on a need to know basis & right now you don't need to know. See you on the 13th Budoo:


----------



## thecraw (Aug 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Crawford's from your neck of the woods, but i think he is dropping the family off at the zoo.
		
Click to expand...


I'd be as well to drop of my golf clubs in the monkey enclosure as I'm sure they'd utilise them better than I do!


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'd be as well to drop of my golf clubs in the monkey enclosure as I'm sure they'd utilise them better than I do!
		
Click to expand...

You might get some inspiration when you come through. 

At the end of the day, its a bit of fun. Someone has to win the wooden spoon.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 6, 2012)

munro007 said:



			You might get some inspiration when you come through. 

At the end of the day, its a bit of fun. Someone has to win the wooden spoon. 

Click to expand...


Okay let's get all the handicaps up, to many folk on here going who choose to hide their handicap so for the sake of everyone going let's be having your handicaps


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok guys, thats the list closed. So we have 3x4 balls :thup:

1- Me
2- The Craw
3- GreiginFife 
4- Bomber69
5- Toad
6- DelB
7- CliveW
8- Deke
9- Farneyman
10- Hendo007
11- Moogie
12-Greigs Mate


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 7, 2012)

My names Chris and I'll be travelling from central Scotland, additionally my H/C is currently 13......


----------



## DelB (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm travelling from ten minutes up the road from Craigmillar Park and I'm playing off 18 at the moment.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok guys, thats the list closed. So we have 3x4 balls

1- Me                           ?
2- The Craw                  5
3- GreiginFife                 11
4- Bomber69                  5
5- Toad                        ?
6- DelB                         ?
7- CliveW                      ?
8- Deke                        9
9- Farneyman                13
10- Hendo007                13 (but if in my team 16:lol
11- Moogie                    ?
12-Greigs Mate              0 (am sure I read that somewhere)


I will leave you all to fill in the Question marks and if they have not been filled in by the end of the day there will be a few more 0's in that list:whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 7, 2012)

13.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			My names Chris and I'll be travelling from central Scotland, additionally my H/C is currently 13......
		
Click to expand...

Your Sig say's 12:mmm:

Have you had a bad year:ears:


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm 11 (I see you have that), dunno where you picked up 0 for my mate Richard. He's currently "uncategorised" but I would say 14 would be fair (that's where he looks like he's currently heading after his second card).


----------



## thecraw (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a second class golfer!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm a second class golfer!
		
Click to expand...

You were off 5 when you signed up for this so that's what you will be getting on the day, none of your Cat 2 stuff:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Aug 7, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			You were off 5 when you signed up for this so that's what you will be getting on the day, none of your Cat 2 stuff:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I was 6 when I entered, cut to 5 and straight back up to 6! I can accept I'm a chopper! Or is it chomper?


----------



## Toad (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a 9, god knows how though


----------



## moogie (Aug 7, 2012)

Im  off  9  lads


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 7, 2012)

How's the course recovered after the wet spell?


----------



## munro007 (Aug 7, 2012)

I played it tonight, and it play good. A couple of bunkers have water in, all the greens are excellent accept one. It took the brunt of all the water, but it should be good by the w/end, no more rain forecasted for next next week. All in all i am really surprised all that rain over the last two days has done.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 7, 2012)

Must say am looking forward to a wee hit now and looking forward to putting some more faces to names...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 7, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I was 6 when I entered, cut to 5 and straight back up to 6! I can accept I'm a chopper! Or is it chomper?[/QUOTE

The word you are looking for is CHOMPER..........:fore:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Aug 7, 2012)

Chomper I like!


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 8, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Chomper I like!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh but there are loads of Chompers going about


----------



## munro007 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Guys, i just checked with our new head chef, and catering doesn't start on a monday until 11.00am. Sorry guys : )


----------



## CliveW (Aug 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Hi Guys, i just checked with our new head chef, and catering doesn't start on a monday until 11.00am. Sorry guys : )
		
Click to expand...

Not going then!


----------



## CliveW (Aug 12, 2012)

Only joking. Looks like it might be BK on the by-pass then.


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Your Sig say's 12:mmm:

Have you had a bad year:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a foresight Sam, a wee cut from yesterday gets me back to 12


----------



## DelB (Aug 12, 2012)

So, when's the draw being made for the seasons 'Fifth Major'?


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			Must have been a foresight Sam, a wee cut from yesterday gets me back to 12 

Click to expand...

Well done about time after all the talking we have to listen too about your game.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well done about time after all the talking we have to listen too about your game.

See you tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

lol, Ah keep telling you its coming... Might even take you on tomorrow off bare feet, depends how I feel in the morning ;-)

Anyway wheres all the banter gone.... less than 24 hours to go and hardly a peep, whats the teams etc ??


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 12, 2012)

All, see Tigers thread  FAO Craigmillar Park & Cooden Beech golfers.....


----------



## munro007 (Aug 12, 2012)

All i can say, is i hope the wind is not blowing tomorrow as much as it has today. Still managed the buffer again, for the third time. Argggh 

I will be at the club from 09.30 ish 

Cheers guys : )


----------



## Hendo007 (Aug 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			All i can say, is i hope the wind is not blowing tomorrow as much as it has today. Still managed the buffer again, for the third time. Argggh 

I will be at the club from 09.30 ish 

Cheers guys : )
		
Click to expand...

Good stuffs, looking forward to it.....


----------



## munro007 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just look out for the idiot, that never put any sun screen on today, that looks like a well skelpted baboons arse.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh well after my round this afternoon I have burnt my name on the wooden spoon, my only task for tomorrow is to ensure I beat Deke's score.

What is the format ?

I think it would be better to play doubles with the best score on each hole to count.


----------



## Deke (Aug 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Oh well after my round this afternoon I have burnt my name on the wooden spoon, my only task for tomorrow is to ensure I beat Deke's score.

What is the format ?

I think it would be better to play doubles with the best score on each hole to count.
		
Click to expand...

That should not be too hard,I played like a lemon today! I ran out of balls on the 13th,jeezo! I will be taking at least a dozen with me tomorrow!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Just look out for the idiot, that never put any sun screen on today, that looks like a well skelpted baboons arse.
		
Click to expand...

Are you all red too...


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 12, 2012)

Evening Chompers,


Do any of you lot know what the forecast is tomorrow, don't know if its a day for the shorts or trousers.

Deke, you better take more than 12 balls cos I got a feeling that you will need them.

Hendo, yes I played bad but am sure a good beat you on my worst day so bring it on


----------



## DelB (Aug 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Evening Chompers,


Do any of you lot know what the forecast is tomorrow, don't know if its a day for the shorts or trousers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bomber. Rain showers forecast overnight tonight and then again early/mid afternoon, so with luck we'll get round and finished without resorting to waterproofs. 10-11mph easterly winds too.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay Cheers.

Deke you better bring yor rubber duck to play with in the bunkers.


----------



## munro007 (Aug 12, 2012)

Its dry until 14.00pm and showers after. Bring a few balls with you Deke. We are playing 4 ball better 2 ball. 3/4 handicap. Teams will be picked out of a hat. 2 nearest the pin prizes, and a team prize donated by Scott Gourlay. Thx guys


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 12, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Its dry until 14.00pm and showers after. Bring a few balls with you Deke. We are playing 4 ball better 2 ball. 3/4 handicap. Teams will be picked out of a hat. 2 nearest the pin prizes, and a team prize donated by Scott Gourlay. Thx guys
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good, don't put Deke's name in the hat leave it out so we can avoid him


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

Gee Wiz I hope all you boys are taking this serious, I can only think you are all tucked up in bed bed going through your pre shots...............fore.........


----------



## CliveW (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm too excited to sleep. I'm picking Deke up at 8.50 in the morning unless I get any offers to leave him standing at the side of the road.:smirk:


----------



## munro007 (Aug 13, 2012)

A massive thank you to all that turned up today. The weather was kind to us, well done Greig for winning the first nearest to the pin in 2 shots, ( V-easy ) Next nearest the pin was won by Martin Greigs mate ( Dozen Z-stars ) Next nearest the pin was won by Brian aka Moogie ( Taylormade Pencil Bag ) And the last nearest to the pin in 3 was won by Hendo ( Soft Spike Alignment Tool & a dozen Balls. The group that won was myself, Bomber, Clive, & Moogie with a great score of -14, 86 stableford points. Well done to Deke for taking part, and not loosing all your balls. I don't know what happened to the mighty Craw's team today, i will be interested to hear there excuses. Like i have said already, a massive thank you again, for making it an enjoyable day out.


----------



## DelB (Aug 13, 2012)

Top day out! Thanks to Richard for organising it and also to Greig, Martin and Deke for their company and banter during the round. Well done to all the prize-winners and major kudos to Moogie for driving up from Newcastle to join us for the day. 

Despite the very wet weather we've experienced over the 'summer', the course was in very good condition and the greens were very quick indeed. I didn't score well, but was happy overall with my ball striking. 

Let's arrange another meet soon.


----------



## munro007 (Aug 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			Top day out! Thanks to Richard for organising it and also to Greig, Martin and Deke for their company and banter during the round. Well done to all the prize-winners and major kudos to Moogie for driving up from Newcastle to join us for the day. 

Despite the very wet weather we've experienced over the 'summer', the course was in very good condition and the greens were very quick indeed. I didn't score well, but was happy overall with my ball striking. 

Let's arrange another meet soon. 

Click to expand...

Thx for everything Del, it was great to put a face to the name. Glad you enjoyed the course. 

I think something in the central belt, would be nice, so people don't have to travel so much.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 13, 2012)

Can only echo the above sentiments had a good day out. Didnt play particularly well but maybe my new shiny v-easy will sort that.
Cheers to all that turned up good to put faces to names.
Thanks to Richard for organising and also for not mentioning my shoe nightmare...


----------



## Deke (Aug 13, 2012)

I also had had a great day out,many thanks Richard.Del,Greig,and Martin also get a big shout out for not once moaning about my hacking it about,a pleasure gents.Great to meet the rest of you chaps,till the next time!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 13, 2012)

Think that was the best part about the day Deke, everyone was in the right spirit, coupled with the course and the weather being decent = a good day. 

Thanks to you and Del for the banter, won't say the same for Martin as playing again in a medal with him in an hour!!!:fore:


----------



## DelB (Aug 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			.....also get a big shout out for not once moaning about my hacking it about
		
Click to expand...

Your first forum meet and you were deffo just trying too hard mate.


----------



## Deke (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheers lads,dinnae fret,I still had an ace time! Can't wait till the next yin,I might even have a handicap by then! ;-)


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 13, 2012)

Played like a 28 handicapper today, 16 over front 9 and 12 over back nine...28 over.

Enjoyed the craic as usual although managed to get drawn with Crawford again so there's always a down side lol. As far as winning was concerned we knew we wouldnt get close as it was two scores from 4 for the other fourballs and our 3 ball group was 2from 3.

I did experience a first today...butter sandwiches lol. This must be an east coast thing ;-)


----------



## Val (Aug 13, 2012)

DelB said:



			Top day out! Thanks to Richard for organising it and also to Greig, Martin and Deke for their company and banter during the round. Well done to all the prize-winners and major kudos to Moogie for driving up from Newcastle to join us for the day. 

Despite the very wet weather we've experienced over the 'summer', the course was in very good condition and the greens were very quick indeed. I didn't score well, but was happy overall with my ball striking. 

Let's arrange another meet soon. 

Click to expand...

There is one soon, 4 weeks to be precise in Crail


----------



## DelB (Aug 13, 2012)

Cannae make that one as its 36 holes and the wife works on a Monday evening so too late a finish for me to get back in time to let her away.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			I also had had a great day out,many thanks Richard.Del,Greig,and Martin also get a big shout out for not once moaning about my hacking it about,a pleasure gents.Great to meet the rest of you chaps,till the next time *at Alyth*!
		
Click to expand...


Very good of you to volunteer and organise it. Top bloke despite not bringing your cat today!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad I packed my head torch as the group in front were slower than a week in the jail. I thought Bernard Langer and Ben Crane were slow but THAT fourball took the biscuit! 7 hour rounds!


----------



## Deke (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Very good of you to volunteer and organise it. Top bloke despite not bringing your cat today!
		
Click to expand...

I actually would not mind a wee meet at Alyth! I will have a word with the brass asap.I might even show you my pussy!:-0


----------



## moogie (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep,  good day out,  canny golf and banter,  and the weather kind to us too.
Thanks again to richard for organising,  and Ive now got some 'faces' to put to the forum names.
If theres ever another game within similar distance to me,  then Im sure Id be up for another run out with u lads.


----------



## moogie (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Glad I packed my head torch as the group in front were slower than a week in the jail. I thought Bernard Langer and Ben Crane were slow but THAT fourball took the biscuit! 7 hour rounds!
		
Click to expand...


U wudnt have needed ya head torch mate
The Clobber u guys were wearing wuda guaranteed u wudnt get lost,  or go unseen
Like a packet of 'Sunburst' ( Bombers words )  walking doon tha fairway.........


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

Deke said:



			I actually would not mind a wee meet at Alyth! I will have a word with the brass asap.I might even show you my pussy!:-0
		
Click to expand...

You cheap tart!


----------



## Deke (Aug 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			Yep,  good day out,  canny golf and banter,  and the weather kind to us too.
Thanks again to richard for organising,  and Ive now got some 'faces' to put to the forum names.
If theres ever another game within similar distance to me,  then Im sure Id be up for another run out with u lads.
		
Click to expand...

Good man Moogie,nice to meet you today,hope to see you at the next one mate!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			U wudnt have needed ya head torch mate
The Clobber u guys were wearing wuda guaranteed u wudnt get lost,  or go unseen
Like a packet of 'Sunburst' ( Bombers words )  walking doon tha fairway.........

Click to expand...


Yes I was disappointed that Hendo wore boring pastel shades.


----------



## Deke (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You cheap tart!
		
Click to expand...

A few pints of best and I am for the taking!


----------



## moogie (Aug 13, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I did experience a first today...butter sandwiches lol. This must be an east coast thing ;-)
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Glad I packed my head torch as the group in front were slower than a week in the jail. I thought Bernard Langer and Ben Crane were slow but THAT fourball took the biscuit! 7 hour rounds!
		
Click to expand...

The only reason you needed a head torch was for looking in the woods for you ball/s.

Tell me how many did you lose today and explain to me the team thought process when you all laid up 100 yards on the 200 yard par 3, oh sorry yours was not a lay up but yet another visit to the woods.........lol


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			The only reason you needed a head torch was for looking in the woods for you ball/s.

Tell me how many did you lose today and explain to me the team thought process when you all laid up 100 yards on the 200 yard par 3, oh sorry yours was not a lay up but yet *another visit to the woods*.........lol
		
Click to expand...


  I had the runs!!!


----------



## moogie (Aug 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



  I had the runs!!!
		
Click to expand...


Wouldnt have noticed with them Troosers mate........


----------



## CliveW (Aug 13, 2012)

Many thanks too, to Richard for a great day oot. Good company and banter. Many thanks to everyone else who was there and hopefully we'll mett up again soon.


----------



## Bomber69 (Aug 13, 2012)

CliveW said:



			Many thanks too, to Richard for a great day oot. Good company and banter. Many thanks to everyone else who was there and hopefully we'll mett up again soon.
		
Click to expand...

Yep great day and the course was in good nick, the company was fine but the last 3 guys fell behind and 2 old coffin dodgers got through them, not sure how that happend but when they eventually got in and we seen their score it all became clear.

Cheers guys and look forward to the next meet.


----------



## moogie (Aug 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep great day and the course was in good nick, the company was fine but the last 3 guys fell behind and 2 old coffin dodgers got through them, not sure how that happend but when they eventually got in and we seen their score it all became clear.

Cheers guys and look forward to the next meet.
		
Click to expand...



Gotta take my hat off to u Big Fella,  u summarise SO WELL........


----------



## munro007 (Aug 13, 2012)

Have a agree Brian, when Sam connected OMG it went, and what a great putter. It deffo brings out the best in my game, playing with decent golfers.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Have a agree Brian, when Sam connected OMG it went, and what a great putter. It deffo brings out the best in my game, playing with decent golfers. 

Click to expand...

It certainly brought out the slugs. I thought the spoor was just the four of you as well!


----------

